# 2006 Altima High Beams Just Quit?



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife was driving home tonight she was following a car with her low beams on. She turned off on our road and flipped the high beams on and they come on just for a second and both went out at the same time. I looked at the bulbs both look good not very old at all just a few months old. They are the Sylvania Xtravision 9005. I checked the fuses under the hood for the high and low beams both 2 10's and 2 15's. When you turn on the brights the blue light on the dash still comes on but no brights and you can here it click it sounds like the little black relays above the fuses under the hood. Could this be a relay problem or is there more fuses to check or something else. It really don't say much about it in the owners manual. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I got it figured out. Both bulbs burn out at the same time when she flipped them to bright. I dont know why it will be a first for me. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------

